# glauque



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Glauque _es _glauco _en el sentido primario de la palabra. Hasta aquí  ningún problema pero en francés se utiliza mucho más en su sentido figurado y no sabría traducirlo en español.

Para saber más de la palabra en francés ver:
-1-
-2-

Ejemplos: 
La promotion autour du tout dernier Batman atteint les sommets du glauque.
*Nature glauque
*Un cas exemplaire de propagande glauque

Lo primero que me viene a la mente es: _turbio / sórdido / siniestro / que provoca mal estar_ pero no me convence del todo.

¿Alguna idea? Ya sabéis: por curiosidad .
Gracias por vuestra atención.
Un beso
Martine

EDIT: Ver/ oír también Merci professeur


----------



## Manu2

Hola!

He mirado en el Petit Robert y en el sentido figurado aparecen varios sinónimos en francés como *lugubre*, *sordide*, *pénible *ou *sinistre*.

ejemplo: _une atmosphère glauque
_
_un ambiente siniestro, lúgubre
_
Piensa en adjetivos que te recuerden tristeza y miseria a la vez....

Espero haberte ayudado un pelín.

A bientôt.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Gracias Manu. Ya había consultado los sinónimos en francés, parece que en español no tenemos (¿Todavía?) una palabra que dé el sentido exacto de _glauque _en su sentido figurativo .

Gracias por el intento.
Martine


----------



## yserien

Más sinónimos para glauque.(CNRTL) Verdâtre - livide - lugubre - pers (??)- sinistre- sordide -blafard -vert - triste (este último de Collins)


----------



## jprr

J'ai rencontré dans des indications scéniques (didascalies) d'un texte de Colombie "_Luz oblicua y escasa.     Ambiente* mortecino*."_ (la luna menguante - Patricia Ariza) ... 
J'ai eu l'impression _d'ensemble_ (pas seulement sur le mot) qu'il s'agissait au moins pour cette scène d'une ambiance 'glauque'
... usage limité, d'accord.


----------



## yserien

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/G/glauque.htm
Encore un mythe qui s'ebranle, celui du glauque.


----------



## jprr

Merci pour le lien yserien... je ne sais pas si actuellement quelqu'un l'emploie encore dans le sens originel signalé ici ???


----------



## yserien

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Gracias Manu. Ya había consultado los sinónimos en francés, parece que en español no tenemos (¿Todavía?) una palabra que dé el sentido exacto de _glauque _en su sentido figurativo .
> 
> Gracias por el intento.
> Martine


 El diccionario de la RAE, aparte de la etimología, solo pone el auténtico sentido de glaúco : verde o averdosado.
Ver el enlace que indico más abajo.


----------



## Manu2

Hola de nuevo! 

Llevo dándole vueltas a esta "maldita" palabra desde que la vi en el foro y se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente:
*- Cet endroit est vraiment glauque.
- Este lugar me da mala espina.
*
Podría valer digo yo?¿?¿


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

_Me da mala espina_ lo traduciría por: cet endroit est louche.

En _glauque _se añade la idea de morbosidad también a la que hasta ahora no hemos  referido.
Me parece que nos tendremos que rendir y que glauque es realmente una mezcla de todos estos conceptos que me habéis ofrecido: algo siniestro, mortecino, triste...

Acaba de ocrurrírseme: ya que la palabra viene del color de los pantanos: ¿Podríamos utilizar: *cenagoso*? ¿Os sonaría oír o leer: esta situación es cenagosa?
No estoy segura de que se pueda emplear en sentido figurado.

Gracias.
Martine


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> _Me da mala espina_ lo traduciría por: cet endroit est louche.
> 
> En _glauque _se añade la idea de morbosidad también a la que hasta ahora no hemos referido.
> Me parece que nos tendremos que rendir y que glauque es realmente una mezcla de todos estos conceptos que me habéis ofrecido: algo siniestro, mortecino, triste...
> 
> Acaba de ocrurrírseme: ya que la palabra viene del color de los pantanos: ¿Podríamos utilizar: *cenagoso*? ¿Os sonaría oír o leer: esta situación es cenagosa?
> No estoy segura de que se pueda emplear en sentido figurado.
> 
> Gracias.
> Martine


 
Los tres ejemplos son muy diferentes, por lo que me temo que "glauque" puede interpretarse de muchas formas o como el conjunto de múltiples aspectos:

El artículo sobre "Batman" me resulta desagradable, morboso y casposo.
La fotografía de las tinieblas, a pesar de sus dos focos de luz, con ese árbol del primer plano me da sensación de ser una magen tenebrosa.
Y la publicidad sobre el liceo, creo que tiene una finalidad oculta, subliminal.

Así es que me imagino que te dejo igual que estabas. 

Seguiremos buscando.
Saludos


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola, 

¡Yo estoy de acuerdo con Manu!

Petit Robert,


----------



## Clicko

Hola,
glauque = _deprimente_ ? que os parece?,
un saludo


----------



## Petit Robert

Propuesta:

La promotion autour du tout dernier Batman atteint les sommets du glauque


_*La promocion en torno al último Batman alcanza niveles deprimentes de lo sórdido...*_

_o, *La promocion en torno al último Batman sobrepasa los niveles de lo sórdido....*_

¿Cómo lo ves? ¿Podría ser algo así?

Hasta luego,
Petit Robert


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¡Gracias a todos!

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Marlluna

Siguiendo con el hilo... ¿cómo calificaríais en español "un bar glauque"?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola, buenos días,

Creo que en español, las palabras más empleadas serían la de CUTRE o RUIN o las dos palabras juntas...

diría pues _un bar cutre, ruin_, 
¿Cómo lo ves?

Cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mi modesta contribución.
Para una *atmósfera *el mejor equivalente a *glauque* me parece ser *lóbrega*.
En atmosphère *glauque*  o endroit *glauque* el adjetivo evoca a la vez un ambiente triste, siniestro  con poca luz  pero también que causa temor.
*lóbrego, -a* (del lat. "lubricus", resbaladizo) adj. _Aplicado a lugares y a la noche, *oscuro y, por ello, inspirador de temor o tristeza._ MMoliner.
Este adjetivo, que hoy se usa mucho por esos lares, parece haber sustituido a _lugubre_ que ya se emplea muy poco, en especial entre la juventud.
Buen día


----------



## Petit Robert

Hummm, oui, vous avez probablement raison....

Bonsoir,
... et à bientôt!


----------



## Marlluna

¿"Bares oscuros", pues? Me gusta más que "lóbregos".


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola Marlluna,

No creo que _Bares oscuros_ cubre el sentimiento que recoge la expresión francesa de _glauque_ que conlleva un sentimiento negativo más cerca de la idea de _sórdido_... Cuando se usa la palabra _Glauque_ en francés se sobre entiende que es algo que deja sensaciones dudosas ... Si fuera mi traducción elegiría más bien _sórdido_ o una palabra semejante....

¿Cómo lo ves?

Que te vaya bien pues!


----------



## Marlluna

Hola Petit Robert,

Ya entiendo... Lo que pasa es que sórdido, creo  no lo diría nunca de un bar. ¿Qué te parece "bareto"? Dudo porque me parece que no siempre es negativo...


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola Marlluna,


No conozco el sentido de la palabra "bareto" a la que te refieres. A menos que he buscado mal en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la lengua Española, tampoco la he encontrado en él. Pero sí sé que se puede perfectamente decir un bar sórdido, o lúgubre si prefieres....

Si vas en Google y escribes _"bar sordide_" encontraras muchas frases en las que aparece ésta calificación.

¿Por qué nunca lo utilizarías para calificar un bar? 


¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En realidad empleamos glauque como sinónimo de "pas net". Partiendo de esto se puede (según contexto y sustantivo calificado) decir, a parte de lo ya propuesto :
- nebuloso / caliginoso

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

